# Does this sweetie look like a malt to you?



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everybody...

My daughter is going to start volunteering soon at a shelter near her home so yesterday we were looking at their website
and we saw a picture of a pup that is listed as a poodle... but looks like a maltese to me. My daughter is going to
check him out when she starts work... if he is a maltese.... are there are rescues that work in NJ to take him in? I could
get him and keep him for a little while.... but I already have a house full of pets and my husband has threatened to divorce
me if I get one more... lol.

So what do you think... is he a maltese?

[attachment=42621:NJ261.12...974_1_pn.jpg]


Debbie

Update: I called the shelter and he's 7 years old and they have several promising applications for him already....
I'm so glad because something about his sad face just got to me.... now I know he'll have a home soon


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm not an expert, but to me he does look more like a poodle. I see some tight curls on his legs/feet ... the size of his nose seems larger than most Malts I've seen. Though it looks thick, he does have alot of non-curly hair ... it's possible he's a mix ... maybe partially Maltese?
That's so great of your daughter to be volunteering at the shelter. BUT ... with her there, I think the odds may be high for you to have divorce in your future! There will be some fluffies that you really want to bring home!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

He doesn't have that tight curly hair of a poodle .. so to me looks like Maltese "mix" or possibly simply a 'badly bred' Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 23 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656276


> He doesn't have that tight curly hair of a poodle .. so to me looks like Maltese "mix" or possibly simply a 'badly bred' Maltese.[/B]


I agree. He looks like a Malt from a backyard breeder or pet store to me. Does your daughter know how much he weighs? That might help.

I bet he cleans up beautifully!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 23 2008, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656317


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 23 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656276





> He doesn't have that tight curly hair of a poodle .. so to me looks like Maltese "mix" or possibly simply a 'badly bred' Maltese.[/B]


I agree. He looks like a Malt from a backyard breeder or pet store to me. Does your daughter know how much he weighs? That might help.

I bet he cleans up beautifully!
[/B][/QUOTE]


He looks like a maltese/poodle mix to me.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm thinking Malti/Poo too.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awwww...what a cutie! :wub: :wub: Hope he finds forever home soon!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree. IMHO, he looks like a malt lacking some pigmentation indicating poor breeding. Ollie falls into that category also. I had his body clipped down and he is that curly underneath, but before that he had the perfect part down his back.


----------

